# Lost Fin - be on the lookout please



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

One of our out of town friends lost an Atomic split fin at Fort Pickens this weekend. If you find it please give us a call at (850) 455-7702

Thanks!
Jim
MBT Divers
(850) 455-7702


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ouch.


----------

